# Fun with a Plasma Cutter!



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I got to use the Plasma cutter in my welding class today, and that thing is AWESOME! I had a 16x16 peice of sheet metal to draw something out and cut it, so I made a sign for the Haunt. I just bought some plexi and I'm going to have it back lite with some LED strips. It'll be used for my new Donation box... Thought I'd share


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

"only lost one finger" was what i though I would find in this post. LOL

Looks pretty good Mike.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

nice lettering Mike...did you use a pattern?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I LOVE plasma cutters!! Being able to draw freehand through steel plate is an awesome feeling heheheheh
That looks great by the way!

So Mike... are you living in the past or does someone need to reset the date stamp on his digital camera?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

DarkShadows said:


> I got to use the Plasma cutter in my welding class today, and that thing is AWESOME! I had a 16x16 peice of sheet metal to draw something out and cut it, so I made a sign for the Haunt. I just bought some plexi and I'm going to have it back lite with some LED strips. It'll be used for my new Donation box... Thought I'd share


Got to love the Plasma cutter nice sign


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Good Stuff


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks guys, I just drew out the letters and went over it. You can see I didnt really go over some of what I drew, I kind of 'freehanded' it but it still turned out good. Thanks for the compliments.

If I can get some opinions, What color do you think would be better for the back light, white or red?

Edit. LOL My camera was charging so I used my sister's and I dont think she knows how to take off the date stamp haha


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

That looks amazing. I think a red back light would look great and go along with the evil/dark theme....but I bet any color would look good


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Great idea to backlight it for your sign.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I wonder how purple would look?


----------

